# Husband Caught Sexting Ex



## sourgrapes45 (May 18, 2011)

hi everyone,,, I am new to the group and just need some advice from some people that doesn't know me or my husband.. I hve been married now for 13yrs this is my 2nd marriage... 1st one was for 16 yrs... I have 3kids. 2 with the first and one with the 2nd.. 2 grandchildren as well.. with my 2nd husband i truly believed that i had found my king my prince charmiing my savior.. He seemed to be the perfect man... I knew he wasn't perfect cause noone is.. long story short.. 2yrs ago I was devastated with breast cancer, went to 4mnths of chemo and surgery.. I am now cancer free thanks to my all mighty god.. My husband never left my side,, he has been there with me to the bitter end... I recently found out that he has been having text sex with his daughter mother, and it seem to have started with i got sick and i found out 2days ago thru my phone bill..He has been cryin and begging for my forgiveness I am so hurt and I feel extremely violated and i dont know what to do... Any answers or suggestions?? Please help me


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Is the daughter's mother he sexted his ex-wife? 

How long has it been going on?


----------

